#  Ernährung >   Abführmittel absetzen und nun Wassereinlagerungen??? >

## husky1313

Hallo an alle,
ich brauche dringend eine Antwort auf folgendes (auch psychisch beeinträchtigendes Problem) Hoffe die Rubrik hier ist die Richtige? 
Ich bin 36 Jahre, 1.61 groß und zuletzt 43.5 Kilo. Bin/ war seit 20 Jahren Anorektisch mit Abführmittelmissbrauch (Bisacodyl). In der schlimmsten Zeit bis zu 200 Tabletten am Tag, zuletzt 35-40 am Tag. Habe eine Psychotherapie (begonnen mit 30) hinter mir (4 Jahre) dort wurde zusätzlich die Diagnose Borderline gestellt. Stimme der Diagnose schon zu, habe alle relevanten Merkmale gehabt. Mittlerweile bin ich aber gemäßigter Borderliner. Geholfen hat hier eine 6-Monatige stationäre Therapie in einer Psychosomatischen in die ich freiwillig mit einem kritischen Burn Out gegangen bin. 
Vor drei Wochen habe ich nun endlich beschlossen die AFM aufzugeben! Habe mir einen Ersatzplan zurecht gebastelt mit Molke, Milchzucker, Flosamen und Pflaumen, Vollkorn etc. Und eine neue Internistin aufgetan, welche psychosomatischen Background hat. Diese meinte der Plan ist in Ordnung. Verständlich ist alles ein bisschen viel aber besser als die AFM. Nun bin ich in 3 Wochen auf 47,8 Kilo gerutscht. Okay ich weiß 3 Kilo ca wegen Wasser, dass ich jetzt nicht mehr ausscheide wie bei dem ständigen Klogerenne durch chemische AFM. Aber jetzt macht mir die permanente Zunahme doch Gedanken. Jeden Tag ca 400gr. P.S. ich nehme KEINE Pille aber seit 6 Jahren Citalopram (hatte hier aber keine Gewichtszunahme). Ich habe gewusst dass ich mehr werden werde und akzeptiere es auch aber jetzt wird es mir unheimlich und zu schnell zu viel. Ich weiß mein BMI ist immer noch untergewichtig und ich weiß es hat was mit der Anorexie zu tun..aber trotzdem:
Meine Fragen und die bitte ernst nehmen, denn sie belasten mich langsam:
Sind das Wassereinlagerungen (habe in der früh geschwollene Augen und Hände)?
Besonders am Oberschenkel und Po und Bauch habe ich mehr drauf (optisch durch mich gesehen - om ja Körperschemata - ich weiß, aber auch die Hosen sitzen enger)
Kann man so schnell reelles Gewicht zunehmen? Ich esse nicht mehr als früher, achte nur stark auf das richtige Essen. Bin sehr energetisch-aktiv mache bis dato aber keinen Sport (außer Tauchen und der geht ja nicht immer) ab jetzt 30 Minuten Beine-Bauch-Po-Training.
Pendelt sich das ein?
Geht das wieder etwas zurück? Und wenn ja, wie lange muss ich "Geduld" haben. Kann mich darauf einstellen, wenn ich weiß es dauert zb 3 Monate bis alles wieder normal wird...
Was kann ich tun? 
BITTE BITTE WENN JEMAND EINE ANTWORT HAT MELDEN UND BEI FRAGEN AUCH SEHR GERNE. ICH BEANTWORTE DIESE GERNE UND HELFE AUCH GERNE WEITER FALLS JEMAND AN MICH FRAGEN HAT 
LIEBE GRÜSSE
HUSKY1313

----------


## Hanna1975x

Hallo weiss nicht ob du noch in diesen Forum bist.... Bin ganz neu hier weil ich verzwifelt jemand Suche der 20 Jahre von seinen leben weggeschmissen hat wie ich..... Und Abführmittel genommen hat... Ich bin 37 Jahre und nehme sei 20 Jahren täglich abführmittel und das täglich ..... Habe es Zar geschafft in den letzten Jahren stark zu reduzieren nur mehr ca. 5 Tabletten am Tag..... Hatte aber trotzdem immer Durchfall.... Jetzt habe ich sie seid 2 Tagen total abgesetzt..... Bin total verzweifelt... Wie wenn ich nach 20 Jahren aufwache... Denke nur mehr dass ich künstlichen Darmausgang bekommen werde...usw.muss dringend zu einen Arzt der mich durchcheckt.....ob bei mir überhaupt  Noch was funktioniert.... Mir ist Gewicht plötzlich egal will einfach nur gesund rauskommen .... denke meine Chancen stehen aber schlecht..... Wie ist es bei dir weitergegangen.... Hast du es geschafft von den afm loszukommen :Huh?: ? Hoffe es fur dich und  es geht dir gesundheitlich gut!!!!!!!!!!!! du bist fur ich ein hoffnungsfunken.... Sorry bitte nicht falsch verstehn....

----------


## husky1313

Hallo Hanna, 
habe deine Nachricht per Mail erhalten also kann ich gerne reagieren. 
Zunächst einmal LASS DICH BITTE BERUHIGEN!!!Mir geht es prächtig, wirklich.
Wie fange ich an:
Zunächst von hinten, die Wassereinlagerungen haben sich gegeben, mein Gewicht hat sich bei 53 Kilo eingependelt aber das wichtigste ich bin froh damit. Ok ein wenig über dem Wohlfühlen mit 50 habe ich mich am besten gefühlt, da will ich wieder hin, aber auf natürlichem Wege sprich guter Essensplan, jeden Tag Sport (Yoga/ Pilates) und nun einmal die Woche Ausdauertraining dazu. Mir ist egal wie lange es dauert bis ich die 3 Kilos runter habe solange ich gesund bleibe.
Nun aber zum Anfang:
Also ich habe substituiert am Anfang stark dann schwach (alles von meiner Ärztin abgesegnet).
Zu Anfang habe ich pro Tag 2 EL Molke, 2 EL Milchzucker und 20 grm Flohsamen (dden gepulverten aus den Schalen( zu mir genommen und morgens starken espresso getrunken. Mindesten 3 Liter Wasser trinken MUSS aber sein sonst verstopft man. Im September habe ich Molke und Milchzucker abgesetzt, jetzt nehme ich nur noch den Flohsamen (20 gr) über den Tag verteilt.
Wie ist es verlaufen: also anfangs wie beschrieben ging das Gewicht schnell hoch auf 48 Kilo mit Wassereinlagerungen, die aber vollkommen weg sind. Meine Ärztin hat mir erklärt, dass das normal ist, weil der Körper ja sozusagen im Schock ist und jetzt erst mal hamstert. Ich hatte auch Heißhunger auf Huhn und Gewürzgurken, sonst nichts. Auch das ist normal, der Körper will halt dann bestimmte Sachen. Milchzucker und Molke lassen dich dazu etwas aufgebläht sein, aber da musste ich halt durch, ist jetzt auch weg. Ich esse viele Ballaststoffe sprich Vollkorn und Co, Gemüse und lasse Finger weg von Weißmehl. 1,5 Monate lang (September, Oktober) hatte ich dann einen Süßigkeitenflash (deswegen wohl die 3 Kilo mehr :-)), die lasse ich jetzt brav wieder weg. Dazu habe ich Ende September dann Yoga und Pilates für mich entdeckt, welche ich als sehr gut erachte um ein Gefühl für den Körper zu bekommen (da fehlt ja total) und die Muskeln zu straffen.
VON DARMVERSCHLUSS KEINE SPUR (war auch meine größte Angst und bei 5 Tabs pro Tag hast du immer noch Durchfall, ist doch klar!), gehe brav täglich am morgen :-) Ich kann dir natürlich nichts garantieren, aber warum sollte es bei dir denn nicht funktionieren? ich war ja deutlich über deinen Mengen an Laxativen. Wichtig ist nur Geduld und Disziplin bei der Umstellung (und Wasser trinken). Ich denke, wir wissen beide, dass die Aufgabe von Tabs auch andere psychische Ursachen hat (Ekelgefühl und so).
Ich kann und will dir also hiermit NUR MUT machen!!!!! Es klappt.
Bitte melde dich doch kurz zurück, ob du die Nachricht gelesen hast und wenn du noch Fragen hast - ich helfe sehr sehr gerne!
Liebe Grüße und Daumen drück
Husky1313

----------


## Hanna1975x

Hallo super dass du mir sofort geantwortet hast! Bin etwas beruhigter aber trotzdem habe ich totale angst dass ich alleskaputt gemacht habe.... Aber so schon dass es die besser geht .... Freue mich riesig fur dich...ich kann jetzt leider dies Woche zu keinen Arzt.... Deshalb nur eine Frage .... Habe jetzt die Abführmittel ja seit 2 Tagen total abgesetzt .... Merke heute dass der Darm bzw. Verdauung gar nichts macht .... Sollte ich wenn ich drei Tage jetzt nicht Stuhl mache ein Klistier mir machen ( war natürlich darin bzw bin darin auch experte).... Esse zur Zeit sehr viel Salat und so wirklich gesund... Habe keine Möglichkeiten bis Ende der Woche molke, Leinsamen oder so zu kaufen da ich auf Schulung von der Arbeit aus bin ...... Und in einen Hotel festsitze......will mir dann aber unbedingt eine Praxis aussuchen....sofor nächste woche...... Will das zur Zeit bis ich mal weiss wie es um meine Gesundheit steht alleine durchstehen..... Mache mich total fertig zur Zeit und finde überhaupt keinen Schlaf und gar nichts.....Imme nur Darmkrebs... Künstlicher Ausgang ... Deine schuld ... Das einzige gut an de Sache ich habe seid 3  Tagen nicht an mein Gericht gedacht...... Dass ist wie weggeblasen... Weiss das ich Aber auc fur das Hilfe brauche..... Vorerst will ich Aber die Gesundheit abklären..... Also dann vielen vielen dank fur deine Antwort .......und wunderschönen Tag!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## husky1313

Hallo und erstmal durchatmen, an deinem Schreibstil merkt man wie aufgeregt bzw. angespannt du bist.
Zunächst erstmal super, dass du abgesetzt hast, WOW! Meines Erachtens wäre es vielleicht etwas idealer gewesen, "Substitute" da zu haben, auch zur Beruhigung. Das mit dem klistier kenne ich, mache ich sehr sehr selten, wenn ich das Gefühl habe heute geht es nicht ohne "leer" sein, also wenn nach 3 tagen gar nichts geht, tue es aber nur sehr selten. Am Anfang dauert es einfach bis dein Darm wieder reinkommt und er wird einfach auch mal "rumzicken". Aber schau mal, du sagst du isst sehr viel Salat, das ist einerseits sehr gut aber wo keine Substanz oben reingeht, wie soll dann Substanz unten rauskommen? :-) :-) Also auch hier beruhigung, Salat dauert länger durchzuwandern. Und du machst dich ja auch selber fertig, wie du sagst, so was wirkt sich psychisch vollkommen auf den Darm aus (Spruch: mir schlägt was auf den Magen, kennst du ja) du verkrampfst durch deine Angst zusätzlich. Darmschädigungen und so kann dir nur dein Arzt bestätigen, und du suchst ja erst einen. Hier empfehle ich dir dringend einen Arzt mit psychosomatischer Grundausbildung oder Zusatzausbildung, ist meine auch, also Hausärztin plus. Hier hat mir meine Krankenkasse geholfen, diese zu finden (bei der TKK). Warum? weil solche ärtze normalerweise auch das psychische Feingefühl mitbringen, die Menschen wie wir brauchen (immerhin handelt es sich um eine Esstörung mit Suchterkrankung), da sind manche normale Ärzte etwas überfordert oder kommen mit Sprüchen "ist normal, weiß nicht was Sie haben" und das brauchst du nicht!
P.S. habe dir eine Freundschaftsanfrage gesendet, vielleicht mögen wir uns auch hier her privat austauschen?
Und jetzt erstmal KOPF HOCH DU MACHST DAS SUPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LG

----------


## Hanna1975x

Hallo! Danke vielmals fur deine Antwort.... Ja und sorry mein schreibstil und Rechtschreibung...... Bin wirklich mehr als durch den Wind.... Kann nur kurz antworten da ich jetzt von Arbeit aus keinen Computer habe und finde leider deine freundschaftsanfrage nirgends, wie gesagt bin ne hier und zudem auch kein internetfreak..... Aber wenn ich's herausgefunden habe bestätige ich's dir sofort :Smiley: ! Du bist mir wirklich eine super Hilfe und mir schlagt das wirklich total auf den Magen!!!!! Danke danke danke und hoffe ein bisschen abschalten zu können, bzw. Mich abzulenken! Bin sowas von fertig.... Aber du bist mein Vorbild!!!! Und ich will das schaffen....will endlich das normale leben fuhren das ich allen anderen vorspiele....!!! Dicke Umarmung und danke nochmals

----------


## husky1313

Hi 
habe dir eine private Nachricht geschickt über diesen account, sollte klappen. 
LG

----------


## SoMo

Hallo Husky1313,
ich hoffe du bist ab und an noch in diesem Forum, oder vielleicht erhältst du eine Benachrichtigung, dass ich dir  geschrieben habe.
Ich würde mich gerne mit dir austauschen, da ich exakt so groß wie du, dasselbe Gewicht wie bei deinem ersten Post hier und die gleiche Problematik mit den Abführmitteln habe  :Sad:  
Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn du mir antwortest  :Smiley: 
Liebe Grüße,
SoMo

----------


## MoKa

Hallo Husky1313, 
ich (163cm, 43 Kg) würde mich auch gerne austauschen. Ich bin seit Jahren Magersüchtig und Abführmittelabhängig.
In den schlimmsten Zeiten habe ich bis 100 Bisacodyl Tabletten genommen. Habe schon ein paar Therapien gemacht, hat leider nichts gebracht, lag aber teilweise an mir. Bin gerade dabei AFM abzusetzen. Von 80 Tabletten habe ich auf einmal auf 40 reduziert. Immer noch zuviel. Jetzt bin bei 25 Tabletten, es funktioniert auch noch. Um Wassereinlagerungen zu vermeiden, trinke ich schon längere Zeit sehr viel Wasser am Tag, bis 4 Liter, damit der Körper immer genug Wasser hat und nicht dehidriert ist und nicht anfängt Wasser zu speichern (Wassereinlagerungen). Bis jetzt geht es gut. Nur muss ich mich dran gewöhnen das mein Bauch größer ist, aber langsam geht es. Erst will ich es schaffen bei den 25 Stück zu bleiben und dann noch reduzieren, oder auf was Anderes umzusteigen ew. Agiolax. Ich denke der ist nicht so schädlich. Dann habe ich gelesen in einem anderem Forum, dass DAREI FIT gut funktioniert und nicht schädlich ist. Möchte es auch probieren. Die Schäden von Abführmittelmissbrauch sind nicht reparabel. Muss ich jetzt leider auf eigenem Leib erfahren. Ich hoffe das ich es schaffe von dem Zeug wegzukommen. Ich freue mich auf jede Antwort. Ich würde mich auch gerne austauschen und gegenseitig Mut zu machen. 
Liebe Grüße MoKa

----------

